# Some Poems



## shizzy (Dec 19, 2007)

"My Dog"

I love you, dog!
I love you because you are not a log! 
You are so furry, and so cute, 
You make a lot of noise, you aren't mute! 
And then you died.



“Being At The Beach”

I love you, beach! 
I love you more than a peach. 
I definitely like the beach a lot, 
When the sun is out it gets really hot! 
Sometimes I go to the beach with my friends, 
We have so much fun,
I don't ever want it to end! 
And then they die.



“Clowns”

I love you, clowns! 
You make me smile and erase my frown! 
You are so funny, and so happy, 
Like a little bunny, 
Running around with his pappy! 
And then the bunny dies. 



“Clouds”

I love you, clouds! 
You look like cotton candy! 
And then you die!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

:shock: 

Not sure if I should laugh or just take it as poetry.


Original though!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

ummm :roll: Not sure what to say


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2007)

For those who do not know him, John "Jack" Shizzy Joyce is a local hip hop celebrity who occasionally tries to fish.

He recently held a show at the Dublin VFW that was well reviewed if not attended.


Give him a subject and he can create a personalized Rap song for any occasion. 

He even has a web site: https://www.bobfromaccounting.com/shizzypage40.html


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2007)

uhhhh yeaaaaa great poems shizzy :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> uhhhh yeaaaaa great poems shizzy :roll:



Please do not encourage him!


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2007)

esquired said:


> For those who do not know him, John "Jack" Shizzy Joyce is a local hip hop celebrity who occasionally tries to fish.
> 
> He recently held a show at the Dublin VFW that was well reviewed if not attended.
> 
> ...



Thats a funny site he has there.


----------



## shizzy (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought the poems were funny and thats why I posted them here in the humor section. I didn't write them. Maybe I should have been more clear on that fact. If anyone thought it in poor taste, I apologize. The link that esquired posted is not my website but is where I found the poems. There is a section called "Crappy Poetry Corner" in the past issues/archives. It's a funny site but the humor can be somewhat dark I guess.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't worry Shizzy, I liked the poems, I thought they were funny. I like sick humor...I laugh at just about anything :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Don't worry Shizzy, I liked the poems, I thought they were funny. I like sick humor...I laugh at just about anything :twisted:



Ditto here!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 23, 2007)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > uhhhh yeaaaaa great poems shizzy :roll:
> ...



PLEASE!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 23, 2007)

esquired said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Nice signature esquired but i think you might be a little obsessed with me. lol


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 23, 2007)

Thought id share my favorite poem:

Meditations on Turning Eight
by Lisa Simpson

I had a cat named Snowball 
She died! She died!
Mom said she was sleeping 
She lied! She lied!
Why oh why is my cat dead?
Couldn't that Chrysler hit me instead?


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Thought id share my favorite poem:
> 
> Meditations on Turning Eight
> by Lisa Simpson
> ...





That was my chrysler.....and I sped up! :shock: LMFAO! 

My 4 year old daughter wants a cat, and I am fighting it tooth and nail. I will lose, but I'm going down fighting.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Thought id share my favorite poem:
> ...



I would have sped up, hit the lil B#$%#@d, stop, put it in reverse then gun it again!!!


Its not that i hate cats, I love cat........... They taste like chicken!!!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Nice signature esquired but i think you might be a little obsessed with me. lol


STALKER!!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 24, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Nice signature esquired but i think you might be a little obsessed with me. lol
> ...



ehhh thats ok, i think everyone should have a stalker now and then lol


----------

